# Canon shows off new concept cameras at CES 2020



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 13, 2020)

> Canon had a large presence at CES 2020 this year in Las Vegas, and made a big splash with the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III announcement.
> Canon also brought a lot of concept cameras to the show and DPReview has posted a gallery of these ideas Canon has. The concepts include a wearable camera,  a single camera with a modular lens setup, a small camera with a 400mm lens,  and their AI intelligent capture camera that we’ve seen before.
> There’s no telling when any of these cameras could end up as consumer products.
> Check out all of the Canon concept cameras here.



Continue reading...


----------



## slclick (Jan 13, 2020)

I guess one wasn't a 7D3. That was a joke.....


----------



## unfocused (Jan 13, 2020)

Wait...what...I thought Canon didn't innovate.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jan 14, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Wait...what...I thought Canon didn't innovate.



Don't forget that only sensor dynamic range, 4K video and IBIS counts as innovation.


----------



## slclick (Jan 14, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Wait...what...I thought Canon didn't innovate.


The AF nubbin in the 1DX3 will be hailed as the best thing since sliced bread in 3....2....1....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 14, 2020)

I am interested in buying that 100-400mm compact as its perfect for casual birding/wildlife outings.


----------



## Joules (Jan 14, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> I am interested in buying that 100-400mm compact as its perfect for casual birding/wildlife outings.


Remains to be seen if such a small sensor and aperture would actually deliver sufficient light gathering ability for use on moving subjects. On cloudy day, my 80D and 150-600 6.3 already degrade significantly in quality. Granted, that's 960mm equivalent reach... A closer comparison is the 80D and 55-250mm 5.6 (400mm equivalent).

It's still cool that Canon is working on ideas like these. I'm curious how it will turn out.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 14, 2020)

Joules said:


> Remains to be seen if such a small sensor and aperture would actually deliver sufficient light gathering ability for use on moving subjects. On cloudy day, my 80D and 150-600 6.3 already degrade significantly in quality. Granted, that's 960mm equivalent reach... A closer comparison is the 80D and 55-250mm 5.6 (400mm equivalent).
> 
> It's still cool that Canon is working on ideas like these. I'm curious how it will turn out.


Where I live in India other than overcast monsoon days there is always sufficient light for super tele lenses. For casual family outings this little camera is perfect as carrying entire camera is not worth the effort. It is really good to see Canon working on these concepts.


----------



## Adelino (Jan 14, 2020)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Don't forget that only sensor dynamic range, 4K video and IBIS counts as innovation.


I think 4K doesn't count anymore, based on the new cameras. ;-)


----------

